# For 'SBH Master Electricians' going to Iraq



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have to go to the dentist tomorrow. I'm almost ready!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

How many more items to check off the list?


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahhh, the chair. at least no needles. (Don't let them talk you into a major mouth re-vamp - they're so needing the business that they push for more)


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have the physician on Wednesday and an appointment in Miami on Thursday for the passsport.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, good luck to you Al, hope everything goes without a hitch. Be sure to stress the importance of quick services for the reasons of our troops in Iraq. 
Speaking to them of the subject while you wait helps bring the urgency and good wishes.
It has been all I have been hearing at my end. Everyone (including my creditors) have wished me well and Godspeed. The sooner to tackle this mess, the better.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*I wanted to see if this worked*

The time now in Iraq


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

I had my last med test monday and the background check came back good also, so I am going to the dentist friday also waiting for the call to go. Does anyone know what we are going to be doing is St. Louis.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard that there may be another immunization (at least for me) that I have not been able to obtain here locally and another once we arrive in Iraq. A small test to confirm that we are familiar with the NEC especially Art. 250 and perhaps some briefings on what we are to expect in Iraq. While this is all conjecture, we may spend 2 to 3 days in St. Louis while being housed in a hotel and we will be fed.

I just don't know if whether there will be a guy holding up a sign at the airport to collect us all, or if we are provided instructions to get ourselves to their location. Things are moving fast but there are blanks as to what's up-coming.


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

This waiting is killing me I wish they would call and give me a date to leave


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

I can relate. 
I received my passport this past Sat. & emailed a copy to human resources. And then.... Nothing. Sunday came & went and then no word all day Monday.
Not until today 'Tues' when all communication broke loose/


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

*Here too*

Yeah, me too. I got my passport Sat. sent info over Sunday evening and nothing yesterday, nothing so far today. My dentist appt is Sat and then all will be done. I sent an email to hopefully get an update, but still nothing. I'm sure all will break at once, as usual.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

When I wrote that today all communication broke loose, a lot of email requests for this, that and the other. So, faxes and email attachments went. I have been requested to have another lab test taken. This has to do with pre-diabetes - as I love my coffee sweet and had to have two cups before the doctors exam and all that blood drawn. ( I was warned and should have listened about the 'No food or drink' before the testing)

Other than this, I'm in good shape.


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

I am 100% med and ready to go my dentist appt is saturday this was my only flaw, getting a job like this over the internet and email is new for me because you do not get to talk face to face with anyone I am trying to adjust


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

(I am experiencing a very slow internet today where every page has been taking forever to load - part of which I am on satellite and it's cloudy. My response time is taking longer, so I may not be able to answer you until this passes)

So far, I have been communicating by email & phone with four wonderful ladies - to do with the deployment efforts.
If you have been sent emails by them, they should have included their phone contact numbers and you're welcome to call and speak to either of them personally; Karen - Coord. in Iraq, Diane - Generalist w/ HR, Alecia and Christine with medical. 
They are all very helpful and very knowledgeable on all that is required. My only problem is not having all my questions laid out when in contact. Of course you're going to need to ask the questions that pertain to each person.

Also keep in mind that they are being swamped with calls and faxes constantly, but regardless, they still manage to keep their heads despite all the craziness. These ladies have been juggling it all, and then some.

You are welcome to email me or call if you wish. I don't know how long I can keep up with this snail speed loading. It isn't my machine, as I keep other programs at a min. & have rebooted to assure fresh mem. usage & in my startup programs. (352) 470-5770 to my cell.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

My wife said she would divorce me if I went. She was ok with it at first but after talking to her mother (I think) she just freaked out. I was in the USMCR about 15 years ago so I really wasnt bothered by the conditions. But she wouldnt give in. Oh well good luck fellas be safe.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Are there still opening's available?


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Good Wishes and are there any openings?*

Thank you for the best wishes Capt. (I loved the old star-trek)

and, I heard that all seventy (70) positions were filled. But I would add my name as a standby - as some may not continue on for what ever reasons.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

where is redneckville N.C.???


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to go but, I can't find anybody that is hiring. Does anyone have any info?? I emailed karen and she said all positions are full.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

OK SBH guys...check this out and feel free to comment....Rated G though..

http://mssparky.com/2008/09/kbrs-tom-bruni-joe-tedesco-what-a-team/

Deb


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

threewire said:


> Are there still opening's available?


Are you a Journey man or licensed EC?


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Are you a Journey man or licensed EC? If so just google KBR


No No No don't do it!!! Don't google KBR!!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ms Sparky said:


> No No No don't do it!!! Don't google KBR!!


oopps your right, I think thats what ruined it for me. My wife went there and she tottaly changed her mind. Ill keep working on her though.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

captkirk said:


> oopps your right, I think thats what ruined it for me. My wife went there and she tottaly changed her mind. Ill keep working on her though.


Alright Captain Kirk...I can see i am going to have to get rough with you!! 

This is the Borg Queen speaking...resistance if futile....DO NOT GOOGLE KBR!!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ms Sparky said:


> Alright Captain Kirk...I can see i am going to have to get rough with you!!
> 
> This is the Borg Queen speaking...resistance if futile....DO NOT GOOGLE KBR!!


I already edited it Honey. And I say "Honey" cause Capt Kirk was a ladies man


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I already edited it Honey. And I say "Honey" cause Capt Kirk was a ladies man


Alright Captain...this is for your own good. Instead of being a drone for KBR...you can be a drone for me...the Borg Queen. 

Resistance is futile! Consider yourself assimilated!! 

Acually...I will treat you better!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

In the dark ages, physicians in those days believed that a little blood letting did some good. 
Today, they again poked me and drew blood AGAIN! 
Just to smear a little drop on a slide - They took another GIANT test tube.
(All because I didn't "fast" before the last BLOOD LETTING.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

.................


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*This might not matter*

*For anyone considering the KBR offer of employment in Iraq*, thoroughly check as if your life depended on it Don't just blindly take someone's word on wages and then go as if led by the hand. Check the news, blogs and get other opinions before committing yourself. Go to http://www.mssparky.com
for more information. *What may be being offered - may not be what you may be receiving*. Unless you put in 90 hours a week & while under massive pressure to perform.
Consider these circumstances while being in a war zone. Also, keep tabs on the news with Iran, Israel and retaliation if and when things go wrong.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> *For anyone considering the KBR offer of employment in Iraq*, thoroughly check as if your life depended on it Don't just blindly take someone's word on wages and then go as if led by the hand. Check the news, blogs and get other opinions before committing yourself. Go to http://www.mssparky.com
> for more information. *What may be being offered - may not be what you may be receiving*. Unless you put in 90 hours a week & while under massive pressure to perform.
> Consider these circumstances while being in a war zone. Also, keep tabs on the news with Iran, Israel and retaliation if and when things go wrong.


Excellent point. The following comment is not from my site, it's from another site. They are talking about Electricians wages in Afghanistan. www.indeed.com

"No, Im telling you...there are 2 masters and 2 Journeymans and they all say they are making the same base pay. I know I thought it was weird to. The only ones making more money are the Supervisors."

Hmmm Also, some people are being told in Houston that they will decide in Iraq about their Master pay. And are asking them to sign their contract as journeyman. If you do that...you're screwed. I made that mistake. They hired me as a foreman over the phone. I spent two weeks in Houston, contract came, it said Journeyman. I asked the HR person about it. She said "Oh...don't worry about that. They can fix that in Iraq." You know what they said in Iraq? "You signed a contract." That just kind of set the tone.

There is nothing about KBR in the Middle East that reputable.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

All of NC is *******, i am in one of the most ******* area's of all Hickory.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> In the dark ages, physicians in those days believed that a little blood letting did some good.
> Today, they again poked me and drew blood AGAIN!
> Just to smear a little drop on a slide - They took another GIANT test tube.
> (All because I didn't "fast" before the last BLOOD LETTING.


I went to three dentists and they all wanted to extort money from me because I had that sign-off sheet. It cost me $900 to have 2 teeth pulled and a cleaning.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

bigA26 said:


> I went to three dentists and they all wanted to extort money from me because I had that sign-off sheet. It cost me $900 to have 2 teeth pulled and a cleaning.


Hello Al, - Holy Cow! How does your mouth feel?


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

You know my mouth is sore!

Did you get a ship date yet Al?


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Well guys I just wanted to say good luck to all that head to Iraq. Come back safely and with a lot more green in your pocket!!! Let us know how it was when you get back...Take lots of pictures of shotty Iraq electrical if you find any!!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

No ship date. But it was hinted that by perhaps Oct 5th. at Min.
The "Masters" to leave in waves and not all at once. Also, someone was going to next send ticket for flight. Not when or by whom.

Don't you just love staring at an email screen - waiting for an email? Like watching grass grow.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

I went to Miami today and received my passport in 2 1/2 hours. The wait time gave me a chance to eat at a quaint Cuban restaurant....yummy!

All documents have been submitted and I'm ready to go!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *KBR is looking for Apprentice, Journeyman, and Master Electricians*
> www.kbr.com careers



*From:*(recipient removed for privacy)
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 01, 200812:18 PM
*To:* Alexandre Wood
*Subject:* RE: ELECTRICIAN POSITION


[FONT=&quot]I’m sorry; I meant do you still have the “Master Electrician” positions available? Thanks,[/FONT]( removed for privacy)

*From:* Alexandre Wood 
*Sent:* Wednesday, October 01, 20082:00 PM
*To:* (recipient removed for privacy)
*Subject:* RE: ELECTRICIAN POSITION

We’re only hiring Journeyman Electricians at this time.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Excuse me Deb, coming around you here... (Please re-post after I've written this) uh.. thanks Debbie.

I received my background check this evening. YES! (no flags.)
A little bit on the credit (but the normal "paying as agreed" )
And a Non-bad guy fellas.. No bad guy records found.

The only thing left is the GLUCOSE slightly high. Well, that's because I love my sweets.

The morning that I went for my BLOOD LETTING -oh, I already wrote this.

You may proceed Ms. Sparky.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> Excuse me Deb, coming around you here... (Please re-post after I've written this) uh.. thanks Debbie.
> 
> I received my background check this evening. YES! (no flags.)
> A little bit on the credit (but the normal "paying as agreed" )
> ...


No no you go!! LOL

I just wanted to make sure people knew that KBR is NO LONGER (not sure they ever were) hiring Masters as Masters Pay. Only Journeyman pay..


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

I took the big leap and turned in my truck friday and quit, did not get my email friday about the cac card and official departure date. My dentist appt is today hopefully will get the email monday, I am ready to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANACONDA 1 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Iraq Questions*

Hello Gents,
I have been working in Iraq the past 4 1/2 years. I have been offered a position as a Fire Safety Inspector with SBH, I have completed all necessary paperwork from Iraq and is waiting on information back from SBH stating all was clear and give me a report date. I do a in country move to Baghdad IZ or Green zone as some people calls it. If anyone has quest on what to expect in Iraq you can reach me by email or call anytime. Iraq is 7 hours ahead of Eastern time.

[email protected] /


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

What are the first few days like when you first arrive? And what is the daily routine like? I hope to leave this week


----------



## ANACONDA 1 (Sep 29, 2008)

scarman said:


> What are the first few days like when you first arrive? And what is the daily routine like? I hope to leave this week


I am not sure how the first few days with SBH will be, being that this will be a new mission I would expect in country processing on company policy & procedures in addition, to understanding ruels of Iraq. I.e what certain alarms mean and what action to take when the sound. Life over here is not that bad. The hardest part about being over here is not being able to see your family daily. But you will get use to it. I have been here so long that I call Iraq home and the states my vacation spot. You have keep a positive attitude and always understand that you are in a war zone. Iraq is no more dangerous than you average big city. 

I am going to lunch now I will return to the site when I return


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

What is the daily inspection process like, and how much ground to you cover in a average day? what kind of escort do the inspection teams have and protective gear


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, Your phone will probably blow up with calls soon.............


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

why do you day that are you going also


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey ANACONDA1....What's the deal with the internet access? Can we get our own laptops on the network? I was going to use Skype to communicate with my family.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

scarman said:


> why do you day that are you going also


 
??huh?


----------



## ANACONDA 1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Mike D said:


> ??huh?


All,
There is a misunderstanding I am waiting like all of you to go to work for SBH. I currently work for another company in Iraq now. I was told I would get a deployment date by Friday no later than Monday. I have worked here in Iraq for 4 1/2 years.

There is cell phone use here in Iraq I have international service with AT&T but it is expensive. You can purchase a cell phone here in Iraq and buy prepaid phones cards. And incoming calls are free. 

Internet, you should bring your Lap Top if you have one, there are companies that sells internet service. In addition, some people purchase satilite systems together for internet use. Currently I am in Balad Iraq known as Camp Anaconda or Joint Base Balad

I do not know what the inspection process will intell but each camp is like a small town


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*I didn't get to return your email*

Hey Jim, I look forward to meeting you there in Iraq. I know your wanting to switch over and I hope all goes well with your transition.
Al


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

I know I haven't been involved in this discussion yet...but I too am going to work for SBH. I have been hired through DAAR Engineering, and will be headed to St. Louis soon. My medical, dental and all HR paerwork is done and submitted, I am just waiting on my passport which should be here by the middle of the week.

I have been in contact with the SBH Security Manager (he happens to be from my hometown), and it sounds like conditions are pretty good over there, all things considered. 

I look forward to getting started, being a former soldier myself I find it pathetic that soldiers are dying in their showers and washing humvees!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to this discussion and good luck to you Rick. It seems as though all of us are lacking one thing or another. But at some some point in the near future, we will all hopefully meet in St. Louis.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Last minute checks*

...........................


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Good points Joe, Thanks..........


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Wonderful advice*



Joe Tedesco said:


> _*PS: This may be a good reason to be careful in your trailer or container!* _


Such an invaluable video - it should be distributed to everyone, especially mandatory to be shown in code and safety classes and it should be suggested to be mandatory at all future CE classes as well. And the advice, the fanny packs for iPod and camera.. Why didn't I think of these things. I could just kick myself for not having thought of these things. Thank you so much for such wonderful advice... I,.. I just don't know how to express my gratitude. Any more invaluable advice such as this would be so appreciated. Please send more! Oh', I can't wait to share this with family and friends..
Darn, the phone is being used. But as soon as it is free, I will be sharing this advice with everyone.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> Such an invaluable video - it should be distributed to everyone, especially mandatory to be shown in code and safety classes and it should be suggested to be mandatory at all future CE classes as well. And the advice, the fanny packs for iPod and camera.. Why didn't I think of these things. I could just kick myself for not having thought of these things. Thank you so much for such wonderful advice... I,.. I just don't know how to express my gratitude. Any more invaluable advice such as this would be so appreciated. Please send more! Oh', I can't wait to share this with family and friends..
> Darn, the phone is being used. But as soon as it is free, I will be sharing this advice with everyone.


LMAO:laughing:

I was thinking the same thing but didn't want say anything. Joe will start posting irrelevant crap and get this thread locked like the other one.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hello Alan & Mike - Check this out!*

Click on this link for an interesting read. Everything to do with why we are all going over there.
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/mostread/s_566809.html


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Love It....Really!*



alcoelectrical said:


> Such an invaluable video - it should be distributed to everyone, especially mandatory to be shown in code and safety classes and it should be suggested to be mandatory at all future CE classes as well. And the advice, the fanny packs for iPod and camera.. Why didn't I think of these things. I could just kick myself for not having thought of these things. Thank you so much for such wonderful advice... I,.. I just don't know how to express my gratitude. Any more invaluable advice such as this would be so appreciated. Please send more! Oh', I can't wait to share this with family and friends..
> Darn, the phone is being used. But as soon as it is free, I will be sharing this advice with everyone.


When you get done cleaning things up in Iraq you could write for me as a guest writer. I love your "dripping with sarcasm" style....seriously. :thumbup:


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> Click on this link for an interesting read. Everything to do with why we are all going over there.
> http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/mostread/s_566809.html


On topic and relevant to the discussion.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*......................*


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Iraq*

*.................. *


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Travel Agency*

Hey Al, you've seen the brochures or fliers that travel agencies send you or give you when for a vacation - haven't you?
Man, if only there were something similar that would enable us to see the housing that we could look forward to. Like, this is your resort (with the blue skies, the beach and pool behind the 10 story oval shaped hotel over looking the ocean)
I know, nothing like that.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *Question:* Are most military vehicles 24 volts or can we expect some that have 12 volt systems too for using a converter for our laptop, camera, etc.?


All are 24 volt unless something new has come out since I retired.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Living facilities*

......


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Being there*

I suppose that no one can answer all the questions until we've all arrived there, and of course they're so-many-questions to be asked. Some of us will be assigned to the 'Green Zone', others will transport to other bases throughout Iraq. 
We need not fear our surroundings although being confronted with an unknown. Just have faith in our military, 'our boys' and everything will fall into place. A little time and we'll get used to it. Always remember our mission, be professional and save our play-time for when we're off-duty. I will look forward to these times and I look forward so much to meeting all of you along the way - to shake your hands for being there. Congratulations.


----------



## preacher (Mar 15, 2008)

*Afganistan*

I'm a master electrician heading to Afganistan Nov.2. Anybody else going there.?


----------



## ANACONDA 1 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Camp Taji Iraq*


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Camp Taji in Iraq*

Jim, I checked these pictures - thank you. This is what can be expected on any of the bases, correct?


----------



## ANACONDA 1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes you can expect about the same on most bases. The green zone have some hard buildings also. Most bases have a BK,Subway,Pizza Hut,taco Bell, Cinabun. You can get Fat out here. The weather has cooled off about 90's in the day and 70's at night. I know that do not sound like cool weather but compared to 162F high this summer it's cool. Some bases are better than other's

Camp Victory Baghdad
Balad
Taji
Mosul (H Sites)
Tallil
Tikrit
Green Zone Baghdad


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

This has got to be the best information that we've received Jim, thank you.

(I received your email last week, but neglected to properly respond. Please accept my apologies for having failed in that respect - Allan/alcoelectrical)


----------



## ANACONDA 1 (Sep 29, 2008)

No problem, Al. Just trying to prepare everyone who is coming, because I know you hear a lot of horror stories. The best way to deal with Iraq is to come with a positive attitude and a goal and the will power not to let anyone prevent you from attaining your goal.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Very Welcomed Jim*



ANACONDA 1 said:


> No problem, Al. Just trying to prepare everyone who is coming, because I know you hear a lot of horror stories. The best way to deal with Iraq is to come with a positive attitude and a goal and the will power not to let anyone prevent you from attaining your goal.


Thank you Jim. Your input is very much welcomed and your words of encouragement is appreciated as well. A lot of us if not all, are on this mission of importance with it being already in our minds that what we see and report will drastically affect people. Resent weeks presented apprehension over obvious opposition to our cause in which strengthened us all the more.


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello everyone all my paperwork is done and have been told that I am to leave on the 12th of this month for St. Louis and by the 15th will be in iraq. I am going to get my cac card in St. Louis along with my shots that are still needed ready to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats Scarman!!!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's great news! I guess the rest of us should have our emails soon.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

alcoelectrical said:


> Jim, I checked these pictures - thank you. This is what can be expected on any of the bases, correct?


If you are creative it will look just like this. :lol:

View attachment 737


Have fun guys and don't play with guns. :whistling2:


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey!!! Where did you get this pic of my house??? LOL
Iraq is one of the few places in the world where you aspire to be "trailer trash"!!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

And you better watch for slimy neighbors. 

View attachment 738


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank God I didn't see any of those. My husband saw cobras at Camp Slayer. I say rockets and mortars no problem...snakes, I'm outta here! I didn't see any camels spiders either. But those big black scorpions were everywhere. I'm sure every camp is a little different with their critters.


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

ok I have all of the official forms now leaving sunday 2:30pm for St Louis a little overwhelming with the connecting flights my wife is a mess cannot wait to go and get started :thumbsup:


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

scarman said:


> ok I have all of the official forms now leaving sunday 2:30pm for St Louis a little overwhelming with the connecting flights my wife is a mess cannot wait to go and get started :thumbsup:


Good for you. You'll be great!


----------



## scarman (Sep 20, 2008)

Some of my friends are thinking about going to Iraq to work but do not like KBR what other companies if any are available? Please let me know Thanks


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

scarman said:


> Some of my friends are thinking about going to Iraq to work but do not like KBR what other companies if any are available? Please let me know Thanks


They can try Dyncorp, Fluor, Mentech International, or Haliburton.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Keeping this thread at the top*

Hello Everybody,
Thought I'd spring a surprise on this to help raise this thread to the or near the top before it folds back into page two.

Still going through the medical to clear. You know you secrete what you eat and my wife always said that I always tasted good. Well, its all the sugar and junk that I eat. But Not any more. 
In order to make this clearance, I've changed my diet to the extreme.
I'm on the outside door - banging and yelling "Please, please let me in - I'll be a good boy - I promise"


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*A Mom's advise*

You know, my Mom always warned me about forums like this, but did I listen? - No. This is why, the end result.
Whaa, - all my friends are leaving, and soon. I think that this is wonderful.
Good luck Scarman. BigA26 is counting days and Mike D is awaiting the plane ticket. I'll be behind you fellas.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*MY bug story - I started a new thread*

Temp pole tribulations thread started. Read this nightmare of mine. funny.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone have an update with what's going on? I sent my paperwork in last Friday and didn't get an email at all this week. I guess I'll call Diane at the end of the day to see what's up.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

bigA26 said:


> Does anyone have an update with what's going on? I sent my paperwork in last Friday and didn't get an email at all this week. I guess I'll call Diane at the end of the day to see what's up.


With the delays on my medical, I figured you would have had your ticket to St. Louis by now. But for me, today is the day that I get my results (Finally) and I still have the three on-line tests to do. Al, I up-loaded some pictures to my album (go to my profile page) also, would you like me to add a link to your website from mine?


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

OKAY!! I just got the call from SBH. I'm leaving on the 16th for St Louis. They said I'll be in Iraq on the 19th. I'm so excited!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

bigA26 said:


> OKAY!! I just got the call from SBH. I'm leaving on the 16th for St Louis. They said I'll be in Iraq on the 19th. I'm so excited!!!:thumbsup:


Congratulations Al. Hope to be right behind you.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

I just completed the SAAR Process tests. It was pretty involved plus informative. But it'll be nothing like the actual OJT once it gets started.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*KBR is definitely hiring...*



william1978 said:


> I would like to go but, I can't find anybody that is hiring. Does anyone have any info?? I emailed karen and she said all positions are full.


I detect a definite anti-KBR bent with some of the posters; however, KBR currently has MANY job openings in Iraq and Afghanistan. The entire pay structure has recently changed (increased), and KBR is seeking licensed/certified journeymen, licensed 4-year apprentices, and Masters (Masters must have either a Master's license or equivalent; resumes and licenses/certifications will be submitted overseas for consideration/approval).

1-year open-ended employment agreements, working on the military bases in Iraq and Afghanistan (confined to the bases, not working out in the cities and towns). 1-year open-ended contracts, paid R&R every 4 months + $860 airfare credit. The first $87,600 earned is exempt from federal income tax as long as the employee is on foreign soil for at least 330 days during the contract year. Major medical, disability, and life insurance are included.

Applications can be posted directly to www.kbrjobs.com, under LOGCAP. Current licenses/certifications are required. Recruiters are posting a very quick turnaround time on contacting new applicants. Expedited processing has been implemented for electricians, and they are in the process of putting together a referral bonus program. KBR's pre-deployment processing takes place in Houston at KBR's expense.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

There are several negatives to working for KBR. 1) You only get an uplift on your first 40 hours even though you will be working 84 hours per week. SBH pays uplift on ALL hours worked in country. 2) The $860 dollars airfare allowance is only about half of what it would cost to fly round trip from the Iraq to the US. SBH will pay the entire cost of the airfare to fly you home and back. 3) The two weeks you are in Houston for processing, you do not get paid. 4) It's a well known fact that KBR has a reputation for treating it's employees like trash. A Google search will reveal many unhappy people that have worked for KBR.

KBR's rates for a licensed journeyman is $120.000/year; a licensed master will make about $160,000/year. SBH licensed master is twice what KBR is paying.

'Nuff said.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

bigA26 said:


> There are several negatives to working for KBR. 1) You only get an uplift on your first 40 hours even though you will be working 84 hours per week. SBH pays uplift on ALL hours worked in country. 2) The $860 dollars airfare allowance is only about half of what it would cost to fly round trip from the Iraq to the US. SBH will pay the entire cost of the airfare to fly you home and back. 3) The two weeks you are in Houston for processing, you do not get paid. 4) It's a well known fact that KBR has a reputation for treating it's employees like trash. A Google search will reveal many unhappy people that have worked for KBR.
> 
> KBR's rates for a licensed journeyman is $120.000/year; a licensed master will make about $160,000/year. SBH licensed master is twice what KBR is paying.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Ain't Nothing like truth.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> Ain't Nothing like truth.


What's the difference between a recruiter and a broker. And how do they make their money.

There was a guy that was a go between him, us and an insurance company.
He was actually what we needed when it came to workman's comp. But later down the road, things became a bit strained between us and the insurance co. When we ended our relationship with the insurance company, the guy called us and pleaded with us to continue our relationship with the insurance company. The guy practically called us everyday.
As it turned out, the guy lost an income from us parting with the insurance company.

My guess, the recruiter is no different. They may collect from each participant in one sum or it continues as it did with the guy and the insurance co. - monthly.
The less the company gets to pay the participant via the recruiter, the more the recruiter gets paid. So sad their tactics.

These electricians being recruited for half the money are being brought there to rush repairs prior to our arrival I think. The other sad part is the way they are rushed and treated. In order for any of them to make any money, they've got to bust their butts for twice the hours. And we know what happens when an electrician is rushed - Big mistakes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> The entire pay structure has recently changed (increased), and KBR is seeking licensed/certified journeymen, licensed 4-year apprentices, and Masters (Masters must have either a Master's license or equivalent; resumes and licenses/certifications will be submitted overseas for consideration/approval).!


I'm definately not anti-KBR, and in fact I have no opinion of them, but what the heck does the highlighted section mean? To me, that means we'll bait masters with a high pay rate, "submit your info overseas", then you'll likely never be paid as a master. What's going to happen "overseas" that's so special that you couldn't do it here and let the masters know now?


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> but what the heck does the highlighted section mean? To me, that means we'll bait masters with a high pay rate, "submit your info overseas", then you'll likely never be paid as a master. What's going to happen "overseas" that's so special that you couldn't do it here and let the masters know now?


Good Point! I didn't catch that.

I heard that one thing is promised and another is delivered.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

alcoelectrical said:


> Good Point! I didn't catch that.
> 
> I heard that one thing is promised and another is delivered.


I've got a good eye for red flags. I'm a wizard at reading contract documents, so it's skill I've honed over time. That sentence jumped right off the page at me. Seems like a good way to get masters at a journeyman rate. You've got to know that once the guys are overseas, they're probably not going to get ticked off enough at not getting the master's rate to bail out and go home, since the j-man rate is pretty high too. That's probably what KBR is banking on... simple human psychology. If this is truly the case, it's a dirty trick. I could be wrong, but it would be interesting to know the percentage of bonafide licensed masters working for KBR who are receiving pay as a master while in Iraq.


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'm definately not anti-KBR, and in fact I have no opinion of them, but what the heck does the highlighted section mean? To me, that means we'll bait masters with a high pay rate, "submit your info overseas", then you'll likely never be paid as a master. What's going to happen "overseas" that's so special that you couldn't do it here and let the masters know now?



When I applied at KBR for a master's position, the recruiter called me and offered me a position as a journeyman. He said that he could only offer me a position as a journeyman although I was responding to an ad for masters. They just wanted to see if I would I would take the bait at a lower rate of pay. When I didn't take it, he said he would forward my resume to someone else. By the time they called me back to offer me a master's position, I was already hired with SBH. That's a prime example of their underhanded shenanigans with their hiring practices.:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bigA26 said:


> That's a prime example of their underhanded shenanigans with their hiring practices.:no:


I'm not sure I'd call it underhanded, but at least "sneaky". After all, I'm sure that one of the goals of the recruiters is to hire the most skill at the lowest price. It's business, after all. It might be more palatable if they just hired for "electricians" and tailored the pay package to the qualifications of the individual, much like electrical contractors stateside do when they hire. This might be why the masters are going to be evaluated overseas, while on the job. I'm sure there are many licensed masters who aren't worth a McDonald's wage, and a little time on the job might sort out these posers. I dunno... I hope that at least a goodly portion of the masters who go to work for KBR at the probationary j-man wage make it to the masters wage or else this falls into the "scam" category.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*SBH Stands for Honesty & Integrity*

I was told to not bring tools. I was told that all tools and voltage meters would already be there. And I trust in that.

Unfortunately, there has not been a good history record concerning honesty and integrity with the current contractor in Iraq. I heard that tools had to float between the electricians and when you needed a pair of lineman's pliers, you had to hunt a pair down. I heard that when you were promised a position or a pay scale when at time of recruitment, you later found out that the position was bogus and the pay scale was dramatically less than promised. They even had you sign an agreement just before departure with a verbal promise to not depend on what you signed, then it is brought up at time of your dissatisfaction. 

When you find yourself in a foreign land, with no bus or cab to take you home - you're stuck. And if you argue to leave, you wait until they're ready to arrange it while on no pay.

If you decide to stay, you're threatened and bullied.
Not a likely happy position to be in - in either case.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

alcoelectrical said:


> If you decide to stay, you're threatened and bullied.
> Not a likely happy position to be in - in either case.


I also know nothing about this situation first hand, I only know what I read on the internet. So I take it all with a grain of salt.

I will say I have read many of the blogs and comments by supposedly real folks who were there. I just have to trust that they are for real.

I have not read one positive thing about KBR. Everything you guys are saying here is confirmed in the "_I was there_" type of comments I have read.

I don't take well to pressure and bullying, I don't respond well to that sh*t at all. I would revolt real quick, but in a situation like that I might not have a choice, which is what they are likely relying on.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

*Bait and Switch*



MDShunk said:


> I'm definately not anti-KBR, and in fact I have no opinion of them, but what the heck does the highlighted section mean? To me, that means we'll bait masters with a high pay rate, "submit your info overseas", then you'll likely never be paid as a master. What's going to happen "overseas" that's so special that you couldn't do it here and let the masters know now?


That is exactly what is happening. That way they are getting Masters for Journeyman wages. I warn people all the time. Once you sign your contract in Houston that's it!!! 

Think about it. Why would KBR pay you more if they don't have to. You/re there, your a Master, your working for Journeyman wages. 

And KBR is going Woo Hoo!!


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Commenting from the side lines - as a jury member*

I've used terms & metaphors to describe 'speed' when it came to my employees. I'd say: "Go 55 on this job" as normal pace, or "I require 65 - on this one" to describe a much faster pace. This was my method of relaying the need to either go at your own pace or get the job done fast. 
Since the beginning of my knowledge of K*R in Iraq, I again heard of K*R & Hal*****ton's bad oversight management & incidents such as http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/Story?id=3977702 for example. Another - http://bellaciao.org/en/article.php3?id_article=9362 to best describe their methods in paying as less & making as much $ as possible. 
In reading stories regarding the 'Do less' policies, it has only nipped them in the butt, and now they are desparate to catch up due to the pressures. The orders had to come from corporate on down in a strategy to obtain make the most from the backs of the US tax payer. In which brings me to admit that if I were given contracts such as this, none of these electrocutions would ever have occurred. 

It seems to me that the K*R had went to sleep with itchy butt, and woke up with stinky finger.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> It seems to me that the K*R had went to sleep with itchy butt, and woke up with stinky finger.


Where do you come up with these...hee hee hee!

KBR's "Let's not do it till we have to" contract management style has definitely come back to haunt them. 

They have already lost 2/3's of their contract in LOGCAP IV. Fluor and Dyncorp will each take over 1/3 of KBR's contract. I am not sure how it will be split up. I do know that it will take a big bite out of the quarterly profits of KBR. That does not spell "confidence" from the client! 

Hopefully, someone somewhere is pursuing criminal charges for the exec's of KBR. We can only hope. This is much worse than Enron.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ms Sparky said:


> Hopefully, someone somewhere is pursuing criminal charges for the exec's of KBR. We can only hope. This is much worse than Enron.


:blink: Uh, no. It's nothing at all like Enron, but carry on.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard that in S. Texas, a lot of department stores have been broken into. The only items taken were the Cabbage-Patch dolls - for their birth certificates.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> :blink: Uh, no. It's nothing at all like Enron, but carry on.


Alright...I think it's worse.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*KBR - to clarify...*



MDShunk said:


> I'm definately not anti-KBR, and in fact I have no opinion of them, but what the heck does the highlighted section mean? To me, that means we'll bait masters with a high pay rate, "submit your info overseas", then you'll likely never be paid as a master. What's going to happen "overseas" that's so special that you couldn't do it here and let the masters know now?


To clarify, KBR is definitely looking for a lot of licensed Journeymen. The designations "electrician, foreman, and supervisor" are going away; all the new recruits are apprentices, journeymen, and masters. For this reason, there is the additional step in having the candidate's credentials forwarded overseas for review/approval, as the Master is a supervisory role. If a recruiter submits you for approval (prehire) and you are ACCEPTED, you are HIRED at the Master rate. If you do not meet the criteria for the Master, it is entirely up to you whether you choose to go forward as a journeyman and hope for the best later, or decline the offer. 

And no, KBR recruiters are NOT brokers, and do not receive any kind of cut, commission or bonus on any hire. The are all hardworking stiffs, paid by the hour, NOT by the hire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> If a recruiter submits you for approval (prehire) and you are ACCEPTED, you are HIRED at the Master rate. If you do not meet the criteria for the Master, it is entirely up to you whether you choose to go forward as a journeyman and hope for the best later, or decline the offer.


This is where it gets fuzzy, for me. 

"The recruiter submits you for approval (prehire)"... you're still in the states
"and you area ACCEPTED"... are you still in the states or not???? When does this acceptance/non acceptance happen???
"you are hired at the Master rate"... okay, fine.
"If you do not meet the criteria for the Master, it is entirely up to you whether you choose to go forward as a journeyman and hope for the best later, or decline the offer"... by that time, it sounds like you're already shipped out, and your hands are tied for the most part. You're there, already quit your regular job, wife got ticked and divorced you, etc.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*More KBR trashing...*



bigA26 said:


> There are several negatives to working for KBR. 1) You only get an uplift on your first 40 hours even though you will be working 84 hours per week. SBH pays uplift on ALL hours worked in country. 2) The $860 dollars airfare allowance is only about half of what it would cost to fly round trip from the Iraq to the US. SBH will pay the entire cost of the airfare to fly you home and back. 3) The two weeks you are in Houston for processing, you do not get paid. 4) It's a well known fact that KBR has a reputation for treating it's employees like trash. A Google search will reveal many unhappy people that have worked for KBR.
> 
> KBR's rates for a licensed journeyman is $120.000/year; a licensed master will make about $160,000/year. SBH licensed master is twice what KBR is paying.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


I do wish all of you who made it in with this company the best with the new adventure, and hope it works out with that has been promised. 
But another 2 cents: KBR does not put you on the payroll for the time you are processing (which is closer to 1 week than 2 these days) but they do foot the bill for all your travel, meals, lodging, testing, passport fees, etc.
As for the blanket statement that KBR has a reputation for treating employees like trash and that you can google search for results, ... of course you can. How many happy or content people actually take the time to blog about it? For some reason there hundreds of people every month who of their own accord come back through as rehires again and again.

It's not for everyone. It is a war zone, it's long hours. If you're gainfully employed, or have a family who is against it, there is no reason to even consider it. But for talented, qualified people out there who are suffering with ailing local economies, it could be a good option.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> This is where it gets fuzzy, for me.
> 
> "The recruiter submits you for approval (prehire)"... you're still in the states
> "and you area ACCEPTED"... are you still in the states or not???? When does this acceptance/non acceptance happen???
> ...


Exactly!!! 

When push comes to shove...KBR can say..."Yes, of course we have Master Electricians." They will be able to produce names and license #'s. But the truth of it is...what they have is a bunch of Masters working for journeyman pay. Masters that got duped. 

Once you sign that contract in Houston you are S-O-L!! No one has told me they have gotten a raise in country...or have actually seen the money on thier check. 

As far as paying for everything that's crap....When was the last time you could get round trip airfare from Dubai for $860? That's all that KBR reimburses you. And now you have to pay for your tickets in advance!!

This is what I recommend to people. Don't go to work for KBR unless there is absolutely no one left in the entire world to work for! And get your doctor to prescribe you some anti-anxiety meds. Because they definetly are an anxiety producing company.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> This is where it gets fuzzy, for me.
> 
> "The recruiter submits you for approval (prehire)"... you're still in the states
> "and you area ACCEPTED"... are you still in the states or not???? When does this acceptance/non acceptance happen???
> ...


If a recruiter gains approval to bring you in at the Master level (by submitting your resume and credentials for review) you can be hired at that level before you even get to Houston.The Master pay is what you would see on your contract that you sign before you fly out. 
You would have to be a seasoned licensed master with a very strong resume. Some of these recruiters do not want to get candidates' hopes up, so they try to prepare them for the possibility that they will not be approved prehire, and want them to consider the journeyman level. The reason for this is that if you have the license and you are not approved prehire, you could still be considered in theatre for the Master level. 

So bottom line, yes you CAN have a predetermination made before you come in for processing, and if you are hired as a master this is what will be on your contract. If you are NOT pre-approved at that level, it is entirely up to you whether you want to move forward (come in for processing) at the journeyman level or not. Definitely a personal decision, weighing the pros and cons of economy, income, spouse's blessings...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> As for the blanket statement that KBR has a reputation for treating employees like trash and that you can google search for results, ... of course you can. How many happy or content people actually take the time to blog about it?


True enough. Thing is there are MORE than enough negative comments and blogs to put a REAL damper on KBR's reputation and image.

What's your rebuttal to that?


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to ask how many years this KBR recruiter has spent in Iraq or Afghanistan working for KBR as an electrician? I know this is kind of a stupid question. It would be easy enough for him/her to say the "4 best years of his/her life". 

The fact of the matter is...it doesn't matter how poorly people are treated on the other end...they are just looking for numbers.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hmmm...*



Ms Sparky said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> When push comes to shove...KBR can say..."Yes, of course we have Master Electricians." They will be able to produce names and license #'s. But the truth of it is...what they have is a bunch of Masters working for journeyman pay. Masters that got duped.
> 
> ...


So what you'er saying here is that all Master Electricians are created equal? That they all make exactly the same pay here in the US and are all equally qualified, equally experienced, and all have the same access to enough work to keep them all gainfully employed? What KBR has recently done is essentially replaced the Electrician Supervisor position with the Master Electrician position, which is leading to a lot of misunderstanding over qualifications. So in that regard yes, you will see people who have Master licenses working at the journeyman rate.

I completely agree that they need to have been moving at a quicker pace to reevaluate the current electrical employees and get their pay straightened out. The new paycale has only been approved for a very short time, but still they need to hurry up. Of of course it's even more visible since they are in the process of bringing in new hires at the new rates.

And where was it said that KBR pays for everything? "Airfare credit" is what it is. 

I know people over there who are very unhappy with the food chain where they work, and I also know many people who are very happy, who return to the project again and again. And for the record, you know that anti-anxiety meds are not allowed.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

SparkHunter said:


> So what you'er saying here is that all Master Electricians are created equal? That they all make exactly the same pay here in the US and are all equally qualified, equally experienced, and all have the same access to enough work to keep them all gainfully employed? What KBR has recently done is essentially replaced the Electrician Supervisor position with the Master Electrician position, which is leading to a lot of misunderstanding over qualifications. So in that regard yes, you will see people who have Master licenses working at the journeyman rate.
> 
> I completely agree that they need to have been moving at a quicker pace to reevaluate the current electrical employees and get their pay straightened out. The new paycale has only been approved for a very short time, but still they need to hurry up. Of of course it's even more visible since they are in the process of bringing in new hires at the new rates.
> 
> ...


If that is the argument you are using. That not all Masters are created equal, even though the States that licensed them seems to think they are, is this the same review process you are going to use on the Journeyman too? The States seem to think they are qualified for that level of licensing. But we all know "not all journeyman are created equal". Are they being re-evaluated over there as well? Is that where the Apprentice classification came from? I've never seen KBR use that over there before?


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> True enough. Thing is there are MORE than enough negative comments and blogs to put a REAL damper on KBR's reputation and image.
> 
> What's your rebuttal to that?


Why does it need a rebuttal? It's a circular argument - yes there are negative comments and blogs out there. And still there are hundreds of rehires every month who choose to come back.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> Why does it need a rebuttal? It's a circular argument - yes there are negative comments and blogs out there. And still there are hundreds of rehires every month who choose to come back.


Why do you suppose KBR seems to draw much more ire than the other contractors doing similar work?


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

SparkHunter said:


> Why does it need a rebuttal? It's a circular argument - yes there are negative comments and blogs out there. And still there are hundreds of rehires every month who choose to come back.


Desperate times call for desperate measures. Wages in the South are low. Even KBR Iraq wages are great for people who live and work in the Southern US. 

I've been desperate. Before I went to work for KBR, I thought about selling a kidney. Should've just went with that.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*All in a name...*



Ms Sparky said:


> If that is the argument you are using. That not all Masters are created equal, even though the States that licensed them seems to think they are, is this the same review process you are going to use on the Journeyman too? The States seem to think they are qualified for that level of licensing. But we all know "not all journeyman are created equal". Are they being re-evaluated over there as well? Is that where the Apprentice classification came from? I've never seen KBR use that over there before?


As you know, licensing nationwide from state to state is not equal. Some states do not even offer licensing for Masters or Journeymen, it falls to cities, municipalities, union, etc. And the Masters KBR is looking for is not all in the licensing... it's in the total package of license/experience (the Master position is replacing the Supervisor position/designation, which is going away).
The journeyman level is not re-evaluated at all. It is based on the electrician's license and experience. 
If an apprentice has completed at least a 4-year apprenticeship and has a current license, that person would be considered a licensed apprentice. Apprentice licenses are of course not that common, so this leaves the bulk of qualified people in the Journeyman category. Bottom line, everyone has to have a current license now.
The apprentice classification is brand new; it goes with the journeyman and master designations. Personally I wish they would have left the titles alone, as the new designations are fodder for much misunderstanding. The biggest culprit being the Master, which IMHO should have remained "SUPERVISOR", as it was before.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> The biggest culprit being the Master, which IMHO should have remained "SUPERVISOR", as it was before.


When they have a category called "Grand Poobah of Wires" email me


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*Ire indeed...*



MDShunk said:


> Why do you suppose KBR seems to draw much more ire than the other contractors doing similar work?


The biggest possibility is because of the sheer numbers of people KBR has deployed over the past several years. People are going to have different experiences, some good, some bad. But if it was completely a horrible experience across the board for everyone, there would not be such a high rate of former employees requesting rehire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> ... But if it was completely a horrible experience across the board for everyone, there would not be such a high rate of former employees requesting rehire.


What is that rate, in terms of percent? Hundreds sounds like a big number, but I'm more curious to know the percentage. I'm thinking that should be a pretty easy number for you to work out. 

Where I'm struggling at the moment is that other large contractors, such a Haliburton, don't seem to have the same angry former employee blogs populating the net like KBR does. By the way, I'm still interested in that Grand Poobah of Wires job.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

The Grand Poo-bah of Wires - I like that.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> What is that rate, in terms of percent? Hundreds sounds like a big number, but I'm more curious to know the percentage. I'm thinking that should be a pretty easy number for you to work out.
> 
> Where I'm struggling at the moment is that other large contractors, such a Haliburton, don't seem to have the same angry former employee blogs populating the net like KBR does. By the way, I'm still interested in that Grand Poobah of Wires job.


Percentage... well, just taking a look at the number of people who are coming to Houston for processing next week, 27% of them are rehires.

Re Halliburton, KBR was their subsidiary that was handling the LOGCAP work, so all the bad baggage and press came went with KBR when they spun off into a separate company. 

Grand Poobah of Wires does indeed sound like a good designation to have, and we'll make sure you are first in the queue. Is that along the lines of an Electrical Inspector, except with a fancy hat? :thumbup:


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Human feelings and Self Worth*

I can guess that there are going to be two types of master electricians there. The mild mannered that is eager to accept what is thrown at him and the wild, boisterous that would be demanding. Both are equally qualified. But it will be the mild mannered to sure be taken advantage of and placed as the journeyman, and in turn accept it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> Grand Poobah of Wires does indeed sound like a good designation to have, and we'll make sure you are first in the queue. Is that along the lines of an Electrical Inspector, except with a fancy hat? :thumbup:


Yes, however KBR would be required to provide me with the fancy hat. Oh, and a fruit tray each day in my trailer.


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*<sigh>*



alcoelectrical said:


> I can guess that there are going to be two types of master electricians there. The mild mannered that is eager to accept what is thrown at him and the wild, boisterous that would be demanding. Both are equally qualified. But it will be the mild mannered to sure be taken advantage of and placed as the journeyman, and in turn accept it.


No, they are not equally qualified. The Master position with KBR is essentially a Supervisor position (not just a licensed master designation), as the Supervisor designation is going away. Bottom line is that some of the greener Master electricians will not qualify for the Master (aka Supervisor) position initially. Geez, why couldn't they have left that Supervisor title alone.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it's safe to say that there's a heck of a lot of licensed masters who've never supervised anyone, or if they have, are ineffective at it. You're right. That's a dumb job title for what they really intend for the master's to do. By that same token, I'd be willing to bet there are j-men who can run jobs a lot better than a lot of licensed masters, but there doesn't seem to be a place for them at KBR running work at the master pay scale.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

SparkHunter said:


> No, they are not equally qualified. The Master position with KBR is essentially a Supervisor position (not just a licensed master designation), as the Supervisor designation is going away. Bottom line is that some of the greener Master electricians will not qualify for the Master (aka Supervisor) position initially. Geez, why couldn't they have left that Supervisor title alone.


When I obtained my Masters license in 1983, I was greener from June 20th. 1983 to June 20th. 1983. Quite a long time being green.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

SparkHunter said:


> As you know, licensing nationwide from state to state is not equal. Some states do not even offer licensing for Masters or Journeymen, it falls to cities, municipalities, union, etc. And the Masters KBR is looking for is not all in the licensing... it's in the total package of license/experience (the Master position is replacing the Supervisor position/designation, which is going away).
> The journeyman level is not re-evaluated at all. It is based on the electrician's license and experience.
> If an apprentice has completed at least a 4-year apprenticeship and has a current license, that person would be considered a licensed apprentice. Apprentice licenses are of course not that common, so this leaves the bulk of qualified people in the Journeyman category. Bottom line, everyone has to have a current license now.
> The apprentice classification is brand new; it goes with the journeyman and master designations. Personally I wish they would have left the titles alone, as the new designations are fodder for much misunderstanding. The biggest culprit being the Master, which IMHO should have remained "SUPERVISOR", as it was before.


It's great to see that at least KBR claims to be hiring Masters to supervise electricians. We'll see if that holds true. What are you guys going to do with all the non electrical Supervisors and General Foremans that are supervising electricians now? The ones that were promoted by the "I've been here the longest" qualification. 

My Foreman and then General Foreman was not even an electrician of ANY type. But he was from Houston and that carries a lot of weight over there.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*To be leaving this coming Thursday*

Well, In the short time that I've had on this great forum, I wish to thank everyone that I've conversed with. Thanks for your acceptance and patience for my sometimes arrogance (if seen as such) and soft stance input remarks. I made this forum part of my daily routine and I will miss you all. 
I like to think that I brought meat to the table by having brought some interesting topics to say the least.

Please take care of yourselves during these hard economic times as my thoughts will be with you. I hope that you all make the right decisions in whom you vote for and I hope to see the rewards upon our return. 

Thank you Nathan for your assistance and all the moderators. especially during this one particular thread. I'm thankful that it hasn't yet shut down. I hope to be upgraded from "Elderly Decrepit Member" to something better such as "Senior" upon my return.

I'll try to post from Iraq, but I may not be allowed.

Allan


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

SparkHunter said:


> Bottom line is that some of the greener Master electricians will not qualify for the Master (aka Supervisor) position initially. Geez, why couldn't they have left that Supervisor title alone.


Makes perfect sense to me. Simply having a Master's license won't qualify someone to be a supervisor, or even assure they have the skill sets required to work in Iraq. Is the work performed to be residential, commercial or industrial? I know electricians who may excel in one aspect of electrical work, but be very weak in others.

Some states don't even use the word "master" on their licenses, they use "contractor". And the licensing requirements can vary greatly from state to state. I know because I've held 3 masters and 2 electrical contractors licenses in 5 different states. All were received by examination, (no reciprocity) and not only were all of the requirements different, but there were varying degrees of difficulty with the test from state to state. In my experience, it is much harder to become a Wyoming master than a New Mexico electrical contractor. 

In some states, (NM is one) as long as you meet the experience requirements, you can effectively buy your license by using a "don't pass, don't pay" training company. These companies send "ringers" in to take the tests, and then they record as many questions as possible. They compile these questions, and use them as a study guide for a 2 or 3 day course. This course is taken directly prior to your testing date, and it consists of repeated practice tests using the questions smuggled out by the ringers. If you don't pass the test, you can take the course over and over again until you do. I can't see how anyone who obtains a license in this manner can be considered a master. 

I've never worked for KBR, nor am I likely to, but it doesn't seem that their hiring practices (in this instance) are underhanded to me. If I'm hiring a supervisor, I expect him to be head and shoulders above the rest, and there is no way a license of any kind by itself will assure that.

I assume that SBH is hiring their masters based on individual skill sets rather than just hiring the first 70 people with licenses.

Having a drivers license doesn't mean you're a great driver. Just ask my 17 year old son. :whistling2:


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

SparkHunter said:


> No, they are not equally qualified. The Master position with KBR is essentially a Supervisor position (not just a licensed master designation), as the Supervisor designation is going away. Bottom line is that some of the greener Master electricians will not qualify for the Master (aka Supervisor) position initially. Geez, why couldn't they have left that Supervisor title alone.


I have a question. Why are some Masters being qualified over the phone in the States and some have to wait until they get in country? How is that working?


----------



## SparkHunter (Oct 12, 2008)

*KBR Masters ... continued*



Ms Sparky said:


> I have a question. Why are some Masters being qualified over the phone in the States and some have to wait until they get in country? How is that working?


When a KBR recruiter interviews a stellar electrician who is interested in a Master (Supervisor) position, that recruiter would have to then compile a package of the candidate's resume, licenses and certs, credentials, and have them forwarded in country for consideration. The recruiting office in Houston does not have the final word these positions. If a candidate is approved, an offer can be made at the master rate prior to the candidate's arrival in Houston. If a candidate is not initially approved, he then has the choice of whether he wishes to accept a journeyman level position. If a candidate has the master's license, accepting a journeyman position does not mean that he would be "stuck" at that level, he could very well be slotted as a master when he gets in country. By the same token it does not guarantee that this would be the case. Either way, it comes down to qualifications and credentials. Again, more of the confusion lies in how they chose to "rename" these positions with the new salary structure.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

My medical clearance is now done...I will be headed to St. Louis on Tuesday the 21st, and Baghdad a couple days later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

TheRick said:


> My medical clearance is now done...I will be headed to St. Louis on Tuesday the 21st, and Baghdad a couple days later.


Go get em'!! Keep an eye on the news!! EVERYONE! I'll be blogging about it too but this is what I think will be happening... The smiley faces represent KBR. 

 what?? we didn't know that was going on.
:no: no no no it's not our fault
 what the hell do you mean it's our fault.
 it's going to cost us how many 100's of millions?

:notworthy:This is me bowing down to Major General McHale and the entire Task Force Safe Team!!


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

*enlightening*



Ms Sparky said:


> *From:*(recipient removed for privacy)
> *Sent:* Wednesday, October 01, 200812:18 PM
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I’m sorry; I meant do you still have the “Master Electrician” positions available? Thanks,[/FONT]( removed for privacy)
> ...


I am a new member here. I think this thread is must-read for anyone like myself who has never worked for KBR but is interested. I'm hoping the email above doesn't pan out to be the ingrained trend for KBR recruiting.

EDIT: (didn't want to doublepost or bump) --Question: What is SBH? You guys are making it sound like an alternative to KBR. yes, i did google. all i saw was a trenching/ shoring company named *SBH* Tiefbautechnik - Händler. is that it?


----------



## sandfishkiller (Jan 4, 2009)

hi my name james maynard and i wanted to know who you work for


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

I work for SBH (Stanley Baker Hill) as an electrical inspector in Iraq. We are not affiliated with KBR in any way. We have 35 inspection teams of 2 Master Electricians and 1 Fire Protection Specialist working at US Military bases all over Iraq right now. We are working as contractors for the DCMA (Defense Contract Management Agency) as QARs (Quality Assurance Representatives). We are inspecting EVERY facility with electrical power, regardless of the contractor that performed the installation. Yes KBR is the most common one, but there are others.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hi rick, what seems to be the biggest problem (s ) in the electrical issues your finding? or is it FUBAR "ed ? ifyouknowwhatimean thanks. paul


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

TO:The Rick,

Did Joe Tedesco go with you?


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

paul d. said:


> hi rick, what seems to be the biggest problem (s ) in the electrical issues your finding? or is it FUBAR "ed ? ifyouknowwhatimean thanks. paul


I am not actually at liberty to discuss any details about what I am doing/finding, but I will tell you that we as Task Force SAFE are making great progress to ensure our troops have safer living conditions over here!


I heard Joe was over here, but working for KBR *NOT* Task Force SAFE.


----------



## chris#8 (Jan 7, 2009)

How did you find this job and where would I look to apply?


----------



## chris#8 (Jan 7, 2009)

Where do you sign up as a stand by for Iraq if they are all full?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

chris#8 said:


> Where do you sign up as a stand by for Iraq if they are all full?


 
good question. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

The position I have is as an inspector, and requires a state issued Master Electrician license. If you have that and are interested, send me a PM and I will give you a contact email address. If not look into KBR or Inglett and Stubs, they are both hiring for Masters and Journeymen all the time.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sparktoe (Jan 14, 2009)

*sbh*

i am an english electrician and kbr are processing my paperwork at the moment but i have read alot of threads and it seems like sbh are the company to work for if you are a high level electrician. does anyone have any contact details for a recruiter at sbh. many thanks everyone


----------



## Mike B (Feb 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the going pay rate is ? Ive read you can work up to 80 hours a week is that straight pay or overtime ? Are you confined to that living area during non working hours ? I have lots of Questions I am looking for work in the middle east I would like to make the best decision since I will be wherever it is for a year ? Thank you


----------



## Mike B (Feb 21, 2009)

Any contacts to recruiters or any one hiring would be greatly appreciated


----------

